# Empress of Canada



## tonyfin

hi there does anyone have any photos of the empress of canada 1965 onwards.And any crew details.


----------



## DMA

Go to Gallery scroll down to search type in ships name click Go..bingo...Empress of Canada.....


----------



## neville

*neville roberts*

I served 3 years on the Canada, and also did trips on the England and britain in the 60,s great ships, I also served on 18 other ships from19 55 to19 65 those were the days


----------



## Graham Wallace

I emigrated to Canada in April 1967 on the Empress of Canada ,even had a look down the engine room, quite cramped from those I was used to.

She was the last ship I 'sailed' on, foul weather all the way across and I enjoyed every minute of it ( my wife did not!).One of the questions to the skipper in an evening forum was did she have equipment to prevent the uncomfortable trip,his reply....'We have stabilisers and they ARE in use, Thank God'

Being a Tankerman what are 'stabilisers? (LOL)

However just being on her for those 7 days did make me think I had possibly been years sailing in the wrong company.

Graham


----------



## Cutsplice

Done two 17 day trips on the Empress of Canada in 1962, could,nt get off her quick enough. Talk about passenger ship mafia, well she had the lot, plus numerous homosexuals it certainly put me off passenger vessels never went near one again as a crew member.
I remember the old mans name it think it was Bell, bosun Martin Quinn, bosuns mates Terry/Tommy Dolan, Eric Swanvick or similar.
Remember a few others mainly AB,s etc.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> Done two 17 day trips on the Empress of Canada in 1962, could,nt get off her quick enough. Talk about passenger ship mafia, well she had the lot, plus numerous homosexuals it certainly put me off passenger vessels never went near one again as a crew member.
> I remember the old mans name it think it was Bell, bosun Martin Quinn, bosuns mates Terry/Tommy Dolan, Eric Swanvick or similar.
> Remember a few others mainly AB,s etc.


Cutsplice, I agree with you there, they were horrible ships, for the deck crowd.
I was on the Britain, Martin Quinn did one trip bosun on her, I think he was covering for someone while his own ship was in drydock.
I was on the eight to twelve the whole time I was on her, I dont think they ever rotated the watches, and all we ever did was sugi the working alleyway at night, and sugi above deck in the day, plus sugi the funnel, plus paint the bleedin funnel.
There were hundreds of catering crew, most of them were in some racket or other. The crew galley served up inedible 'food', you basically paid a steward for passenger food, or you lived on toast.
And the worst bit?
You had to wear a sailor suit complete with RN style cap when on stations.
I loathed it.
Pat


----------



## jmcg

#5

One trip for me was more than enough. I was on 12/4 out and back - always my favourite watch - but not on EoC. PK sums it up. We had two guys locked away in the brig. They were better treated and rewarded than we were. Dougie Virgoe (a Canadian) and Gerry Woodbine (or Woodvine) are names I remember for some reason.

Pat: That "working" alleyway I can now recall - it was as you say like a subway. We sugied it after the 8-12.

Wretched ship!

BW

J


----------



## Bill Davies

John & Pat,

What on earth took you to sail in that outfit and under those conditions when you were both ex China Boat men?

Bill


----------



## jmcg

#8
The writing was on the wall - but I guess now that I didnt quite wish to read it.

It was only when one experienced the other side of seafaring that one really appreciated the finer elements of AH and no doubt other companies of good repute. 

CP (passenger ships) did not inspire me to do more than one trip. Fortunately, I kept my head low and "toughed" it out for one WNA trip. Went back to AH again shortly afterwards.

BW

J


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill, 
More or less the same reason as John, and I too returned to the China after trying several other companies, some good some not so good, but none as bad as CPR.

Regards, 
Pat


----------



## neville

*neville roberts*

You guys were in the wrong department for passenger ships, although they were hard working ships ,10 or 11 hour days we always ate the same as the passengers, and my last job was chief engineers man, with a cabin on the boat deck and all the booze and beer that I wanted, the trips were 17 days and back home in the summer months but 6 months cruising in the winter. the cargo boats that I did were easy work and a good rest after the liners , all in all it was a great time of life.


----------



## Sandraintx

stood on the shore in Liverpool and watched the Empress of Canada burn. Very sad.


----------



## John Callon

I think the other guys are referring to the later Empress of Canada circa mid to late 50's.
Regards
John


----------



## kewl dude

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Empress_of_Canada_(1920)

Quote

RMS Empress of Canada was an ocean liner built in 1920 for the Canadian Pacific Steamships (CP) by Fairfield Shipbuilding & Engineering Company at Govan on the Clyde in Scotland. This ship -- the first of two CP vessels to be named Empress of Canada -- regularly traversed the trans-Pacific route between the west coast of Canada and the Far East until 1939.

Unquote

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Empress_of_Canada_(1928)

Quote

SS Duchess of Richmond was an ocean liner built in 1928 for Canadian Pacific Steamships by John Brown & Company in Clydebank, Scotland. In 1947 she was renamed SS Empress of Canada.

Unquote

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Empress_of_Canada_(1960)

Quote

RMS Empress of Canada was an ocean liner built in 1961 by Vickers-Armstrongs, Walker-on-Tyne, England for the Canadian Pacific Steamship Company. This ship, the third CP vessel to be named Empress of Canada, regularly traversed the transatlantic route between Liverpool and Canada for the next decade. Although Canadian Pacific was incorporated in Canada, the Atlantic (and pre-war Pacific) liners were always British flagged and manned and therefore Empress of Canada was not, as some people[who?] erroneously thought, the flagship of the Canadian Merchant Marine.

Unquote

Greg Hayden


----------



## david freeman

*Gladstone dock*



tonyfin said:


> hi there does anyone have any photos of the empress of canada 1965 onwards.And any crew details.


I remember as a schoolboy having a school trip out to Liverpool riding on the docklands overhead railway, and seeing the empress of Canada lying on her side in gladstone dock, after aserious fire. that was in 54/55?(Jester)


----------



## kypros

These posts confirmed my reason for avoiding passenger boats like the plague on the advice of my older brother although he did spend some time in both CPR and CUNARD in the latter few years of his sea career as he was then married so wanted shorter trips,being a seaman always shipped out in merchant ships.KYPROS


----------



## clinie55

I sailed on empress of Canada out of Southampton November 1970, bound Montreal. Still have passenger list, menus and low and behold my deckchair ticket (November ?!!!). Bad weather first night with only 8 of us making it to the dining room all day in tourist class! Only served ice cream but I was happy with that. Survived the storms without seasickness but hold luggage was worse for ware at the other end! I was travelling with an emigrating family and like most passengers emigrating, their trunks were all new and shiny. Mine however, and much to my horror, was of the old type, bought secondhand. The type which was leather bound with wooden strength bars. As we disembarked, all the new shiny trunks were in tatters, buckled and ripped open. Mine survived unscathed! It came home to the UK a year later much loved! There is a full history of the empress of Canada on the site Liverpool's Ships with lots of photos in various flagship colours, ending her days as the Apollon in India where it rested on 4th December 2003 in safe harbour before being hauled ashore to be broken up. I have a postcard photo of her in her new CP Ships green. For me The Empress was the beginning of all my worldly adventures. I spent many happy nights alone on a small rear deck in awe of the vastness and watching mattresses, food, chairs etal being slung into the water under cover of darkness. I had been blissfully unaware of the dangerous stormy conditions of the first night until I later heard of the agonising fear my parents back on dry land had endured as they listened to shipping news. Remember back then making a transatlantic phone call had to be booked days, weeks in advance and you couldn't afford to miss your slot. So it was over two weeks after docking that my Mum and dad got to speak to me for the alloted few minutes to reassure themselves I was, indeed, still alive and unscathed! I saw the Empress through naive eyes but even so I remember her with fondness.


----------



## clinie55

And just out of interest, we docked today's date all those years ago!


----------



## Rileyjs

My dad worked in the engine room on the EofC for several years. I remember going to the docks to see the ship off and then back when she returned.


----------



## BobClay

My last trip as an engine room rating (a 'wiper') on her in 1967. I was putting together some money before I started at Leith Nautical College.

I remember laughing out loud when my Dad asked me: "What does a wiper do ?"


----------



## Maz101

My aunty Mary Goscombe was a Stewardess on the Empress of Canada, she went missing presumed overboard in February 1964.


----------



## Carmelarocha

*carmelarocha*

I knew your aunt Mary well.I was a BRS onboard the Canada and worked with her on many occasions.Seeing her name brought back fond memories from all those years ago.


----------



## Kenmerloo

Carmelarocha said:


> *carmelarocha*
> 
> I knew your aunt Mary well.I was a BRS onboard the Canada and worked with her on many occasions.Seeing her name brought back fond memories from all those years ago.


----------



## Kenmerloo

I emigrated to Canada in July 68 and was trying to find a site where the passenger manifest would be. 
I still have most of the dining room menus from the trip.


----------



## AP-B

My dad was the Chief Purser on the Canada up until it finished. His name was Reg Pitt-Brooke. Wondered if anyone remembers him?


----------



## Deborah Y

I'm happy to find this! Thank you! We immigrated to Canada sailing the Empress of Canada in July 1967. Princess Grace & Prince Rainier of Monaco were aboard and we played with their youngest children in the day care. My mum and Grace Kelly met getting their hair done and their husbands met chatting at the day care. They all met up and my parents were invited to eat at the captain's table that night and a few nights after too. Respectfully, no photos were ever requested by my parents. My bro wasn't old and bold enough! I'll see if we have any photos of us on deck or the interior etc., this could take a while... best wishes, Debbie


----------



## AP-B

My dad was chief purser that trip and therefore responsible for Princess Grace. I have the letter he wrote home to my mum in which he talks about her and the children.


----------



## AP-B

AP-B said:


> My dad was chief purser that trip and therefore responsible for Princess Grace. I have the letter he wrote home to my mum in which he talks about her and the children.


----------



## Deborah Y

That is so great you still have the letter. I hope your dad had a positive and memorable experience with Princess Grace. My mum said she was very warm, down to earth and had a fun sense of humour. 



My dad was chief purser that trip and therefore responsible for Princess Grace. I have the letter he wrote home to my mum in which he talks about her and the children.


----------



## AMC

AP-B said:


> My dad was the Chief Purser on the Canada up until it finished. His name was Reg Pitt-Brooke. Wondered





AP-B said:


> My dad was the Chief Purser on the Canada up until it finished. His name was Reg Pitt-Brooke. Wondered if anyone remembers him?


of course I remember him- I sailed with him for several years- a super boss and friend
Marshall Christie


----------



## AP-B

Marshall. I remember your name so well. I loved going on board in Liverpool with mum when the ship docked. And I did a "there and back" trip in 71(?). Mum sailed with dad for the last trip. I still have so many things from the ship, including the bell! We also still have dad's hat and, sadly, the flag that covered his coffin and then his ashes. Mum only died 5 years ago at the age of 92. We put a lovely picture of them both on her order of service and had dad's name put on mum's grave stone


----------



## AMC

AP-B said:


> Marshall. I remember your name so well. I loved going on board in Liverpool with mum when the ship docked. And I did a "there and back" trip in 71(?). Mum sailed with dad for the last trip. I still have so many things from the ship, including the bell! We also still have dad's hat and, sadly, the flag that covered his coffin and then his ashes. Mum only died 5 years ago at the age of 92. We put a lovely picture of them both on her order of service and had dad's name put on mum's grave stone


My address [email protected]


----------



## Joanne McKay

My dad, John Beaton sailed as an engineer on the Empress Of Canada. He has such fond memories of her. Not sure of exact years, will need to check. He would love this thread, will need to show him.


----------



## Frappies

Graham Wallace said:


> I emigrated to Canada in April 1967 on the Empress of Canada ,even had a look down the engine room, quite cramped from those I was used to.
> 
> She was the last ship I 'sailed' on, foul weather all the way across and I enjoyed every minute of it ( my wife did not!).One of the questions to the skipper in an evening forum was did she have equipment to prevent the uncomfortable trip,his reply....'We have stabilisers and they ARE in use, Thank God'
> 
> Being a Tankerman what are 'stabilisers? (LOL)
> 
> However just being on her for those 7 days did make me think I had possibly been years sailing in the wrong company.
> 
> Graham


Hullo Graham, I sailed as a passenger on the


Graham Wallace said:


> I emigrated to Canada in April 1967 on the Empress of Canada ,even had a look down the engine room, quite cramped from those I was used to.
> 
> She was the last ship I 'sailed' on, foul weather all the way across and I enjoyed every minute of it ( my wife did not!).One of the questions to the skipper in an evening forum was did she have equipment to prevent the uncomfortable trip,his reply....'We have stabilisers and they ARE in use, Thank God'
> 
> Being a Tankerman what are 'stabilisers? (LOL)
> 
> However just being on her for those 7 days did make me think I had possibly been years sailing in the wrong company.
> 
> Graham


Hullo Graham, I sailed on the Canada from Montreal to Liverpool on the day that Expo67 opened April 1967. We hit a whale in the St Lawrence, sailing around the South of Newfoundland, bad omen, as we hit a hurricane a day out into the Atlantic. Force 11 gale. Captain hove to for a little over 24 hours, lots of pitching after the rolling eased up when we have to, but the storm just slowed down over us and waited. Finally got into Liverpool a little over a day late. Never forget that trip. I was just a young chap going home to see my Mum, left a pretty girl behind in Toronto. Maybe my punishment ? Well, late 1968 I went back, she was engaged, but a bit of persuasion changed that and we have been married 52 years, 2 children and twin grandchildren. The chap she was engaged to is still a friend today. Never held a grudge for a day. Christian chap. 24 carat. I have a few pics - several I took the eve before the storm. Calm and beautiful sunset. Eye hit us about 5 in the morning. Great experience, but no desire to repeat it ! Ralph.


----------



## Frappies

Joanne McKay said:


> My dad, John Beaton sailed as an engineer on the Empress Of Canada. He has such fond memories of her. Not sure of exact years, will need to check. He would love this thread, will need to show him.


Hi Joanne, It was a long time ago, I am 77 now, sales on the Canada April 1967 Montreal to Liverpool and hit a hurricane off Newfoundland in the Atlantic. Got to Liverpool a day late. I wonder if your Dad was on her then, if he remembers that trip ? We were told she went over to about 27 degrees once, did a lot of damage. I’m not a sailor ! Ralph.


----------



## Peter Hewson

The E of C? came up as an example of how not to fight shipboard fires, when we did the advanced Fire-fighting course at Speake in the late 70`s. Allegedly the use of too much water, was what caused the capsize?. 

Pete


----------



## dp rowson

clinie55 said:


> I sailed on empress of Canada out of Southampton November 1970, bound Montreal. Still have passenger list, menus and low and behold my deckchair ticket (November ?!!!). Bad weather first night with only 8 of us making it to the dining room all day in tourist class! Only served ice cream but I was happy with that. Survived the storms without seasickness but hold luggage was worse for ware at the other end! I was travelling with an emigrating family and like most passengers emigrating, their trunks were all new and shiny. Mine however, and much to my horror, was of the old type, bought secondhand. The type which was leather bound with wooden strength bars. As we disembarked, all the new shiny trunks were in tatters, buckled and ripped open. Mine survived unscathed! It came home to the UK a year later much loved! There is a full history of the empress of Canada on the site Liverpool's Ships with lots of photos in various flagship colours, ending her days as the Apollon in India where it rested on 4th December 2003 in safe harbour before being hauled ashore to be broken up. I have a postcard photo of her in her new CP Ships green. For me The Empress was the beginning of all my worldly adventures. I spent many happy nights alone on a small rear deck in awe of the vastness and watching mattresses, food, chairs etal being slung into the water under cover of darkness. I had been blissfully unaware of the dangerous stormy conditions of the first night until I later heard of the agonising fear my parents back on dry land had endured as they listened to shipping news. Remember back then making a transatlantic phone call had to be booked days, weeks in advance and you couldn't afford to miss your slot. So it was over two weeks after docking that my Mum and dad got to speak to me for the alloted few minutes to reassure themselves I was, indeed, still alive and unscathed! I saw the Empress through naive eyes but even so I remember her with fondness.


I was on that sailing with my family, we were emigrating to Canada from Hull. I sincerly hope you see this as I would love to get a photo of the passenger page with out name on it. Rowson - 5 of us in total. and yes, there was a force 10 gail mid atlantic, my mother and sisters got sick but my dad was a sailor so he and I were ok.. [email protected] if you see this and can take a snap of the passenger list!!


----------

